# D-Link DGT-530T gigabit NIC not recognised



## glenncharlton (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello all â€“ Iâ€™m looking for any feedback you might provide. As youâ€™ll probably guess fairly quickly, Iâ€™m pretty much a noob at anything unix related.

The environment:
FreeNAS (aka FreeBSD 6.4)
Pentium-2 300Mhz
512MB RAM
512MB CF Card as boot device
1000MB SATA HD for storage
10Mbps 3Com NIC
1000Mbps D-Link DGT 530T

I set up a test FreeNAS box using a 10mbps NIC (which it had recognised automagically), and once satisfied with the operation of FreeNAS I wanted to upgrade the 10Mbps NIC to a gigabit NIC. I checked into supported hardware for FreeBSD 6.4, found that the D-Link DGE-530T was on the list, and picked one up.  I installed the NIC however FreeNAS will not recognise that itâ€™s present. Iâ€™ve reinstalled FreeNAS from scratch (multiple times) without any luck. The FreeBSD man pages state that the statement â€˜if_sk_load=â€YESâ€â€™ needs to be added to the loader.conf(5). I executed the following statements...

mount â€“u /cf
cd /cf/boot
echo â€˜if_sk_load=â€YESâ€â€™ >> loader.conf
echo â€˜ifconfig_dlge0=â€inet 192.168.1.249â€â€™ >> loader.conf

I reboot and the NIC is still not linking up. I then:
cd /etc
more < rc.conf
â€¦and I see that the statement â€˜if_sk_load=â€YESâ€â€™ is included, however â€˜ifconfig_dlge0=â€inet 192.168.1.249â€â€™ is not.

In any case, Iâ€™ve been reading man pages, FreeNAS docs, forums etc trying to understand why FreeNAS wonâ€™t recognise the new NIC. Iâ€™m guessing thereâ€™s likely something blatantly obvious that anyone with half a clue about unix would know, however Iâ€™m clearly not that person!

BTW â€“ Iâ€™m wondering if thereâ€™s any point in loading the drivers provided with the NIC? If I do this, how do I get the drivers written to the CF rather than just into the RAM drive?

Also - this is a cross-post that I've already pushed to FreeNAS forums without response.  Hopefully someone here will have some ideas.

TIA for your assistance!


----------



## tingo (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello, your ifconfig line is wrong. Read the man page of sk(4).
Your interface will be named sk0 (or sk1, sk2, etc), so your ifconfig line should read 
	
	



```
ifconfig_sk0=...
```
I don't know where you got that "dlge0" part from?


----------



## glenncharlton (Jan 1, 2009)

tingo - thanks for the feedback.  I hadn't noticed the ifconfig_sk0=..., however I believe I'd picked up the dlge0 from the helpfile on the driver CD.  In any case, I've tried this new statement and it's still not responding.  What I find interesting is the link light doesn't even come on, which I thought it should even if a valid IP address hadn't been assigned.


----------



## tingo (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm, I hve no personal experience with the sk driver, but I have seen the "no link light" issue before.
OK, try this:
`% ifconfig`
`% ifconfig sk0 up`
`% ifconfig`
The first and last commands only reports what net intefaces FreeBSD can see on your mahine.


----------



## glenncharlton (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you for your continued assistance.  The results of the statements are as follows:

ifconfig
ed0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	inet 192.168.1.250 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	ether 00:02:44:0b:1d:a9
	media: Ethernet autoselect (10baseT/UTP)
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 


ifconfig sk0 up
ifconfig: interface sk0 does not exist

and a subsequent execution of the ifconfig command returns the same results as the initial.



Hmmmm.... doing more searching and have turned up:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-doc/2006-March/009897.html
Doesn't look good!


----------



## danger@ (Jan 4, 2009)

can you please post the output of:

`# pciconf -lv`


----------



## glenncharlton (Jan 5, 2009)

#pciconf -lv
pciconf: Command not found.


----------



## danger@ (Jan 5, 2009)

is your $PATH correct? does /usr/sbin/pciconf -lv return anything?


----------



## glenncharlton (Jan 6, 2009)

/usr/sbin does not contain pciconf, which I'm assuming was stripped out as a part of the FreeNAS distribution.  I'm running FreeNAS from a Compact Flash card and I believe the installation in stripped down when installed in this way.  I could reinstall to a hard drive, however that would mean a fair bit more time invested in this. I've ordered an Intel NIC which is also in the list of supported devices and will swap this in to replace the DLink.  Hopefully it will be recognized with a bit less effort.


----------



## danger@ (Jan 7, 2009)

well yeah, that might work around your problem pretty easily. However it does not solve the real problem 

Maybe someone with the FreeBSD 6.4 box could provide you with the /usr/sbin/pciconf binary, so that you can try it out?

Unfortunately, I currently don't have any 6.x system available...


----------



## glenncharlton (Feb 11, 2009)

Just wanted to post a follow-up note to say that I installed the Intel NIC and everything worked quite nicely.   I moved the other NIC into a Windoze box, and haven't looked back.  Thanks for your assistance along the way.

Cheers!


----------



## tlc337 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi.  I just bought the card, because it's on the HCL.  Not recognized.  Is this a chipset problem perhaps?  Here's my pciconf


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x01811028 chip=0x25808086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82915G/GV/GL/P/PL/GL/910GE/GL Grantsdale Host Bridge/DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x00008086 chip=0x25818086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82915G/GV/GL/P/PL/GL/910GE/GL Grantsdale Host-PCIe Graphics Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x01811028 chip=0x25828086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82915G/GV/GL, 82910GL Integrated Graphics Device'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:     class=0x038000 card=0x01811028 chip=0x27828086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
device     = 'Graphics device: 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family (82915G)'
    class      = display
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x26608086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI Express Port 1 (82801FB/FR/FW/FRW)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x01811028 chip=0x26588086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *1 (82801FB/FR/FW/FRW)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x01811028 chip=0x26598086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *2 (82801FB/FR/FW/FRW)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:29:2:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x01811028 chip=0x265a8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *3 (82801FB/FR/FW/FRW)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci3@pci0:0:29:3:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x01811028 chip=0x265b8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *4 (82801FB/FR/FW/FRW)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x01811028 chip=0x265c8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB 2.0 EHCI Controller (82801FB/FR/FW/FRW)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib3@pci0:0:30:0:      class=0x060401 card=0x00000000 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xd3 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9,63xxESB) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none0@pci0:0:30:2:      class=0x040100 card=0x01811028 chip=0x266e8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'AC '97 Audio Controller/ Sigmatel (SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio) (Intel Corporation  82830M/MG SDRAM Controller / Ho)'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x00000000 chip=0x26408086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:1:    class=0x01018a card=0x01811028 chip=0x266f8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PATA100 Controller - 266F (82801FB/FBM/FW/FR/FRW)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
atapci1@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x01018f card=0x01811028 chip=0x26518086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801FB (ICH6) SATA Controller'
```

Any ideas?  The Intel card is the builtin 10/100 card that works fine.  My Kernel is compiling the sk driver.  This is FreeBSD8.


----------



## Polaris75 (Jul 21, 2011)

tlc337 said:
			
		

> Hi.  I just bought the card, because it's on the HCL.  Not recognized.  Is this a chipset problem perhaps?  Here's my pciconf
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Any ideas?  The Intel card is the builtin 10/100 card that works fine.  My Kernel is compiling the sk driver.  This is FreeBSD8.




Sorry for digging up an old thread but it always makes more sense to me if there is already a discussion about something to continue it there rather than start a new one ... I'm having this same problem in 8.2 and with no responses to the post above this seemed like a good place to ask ... I can see it in pciconf -



```
none2@pci0:3:1:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x43021186 chip=0x43021186 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'D-Link System Inc'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

and I'm using the GENERIC kernel with sk support confirmed -



```
[root@storm /usr/home/rob]# uname -a
FreeBSD storm.ipninja.net 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
[root@storm /usr/home/rob]# kldstat -v | grep " sk/"
                253 sk/miibus
[root@storm /usr/home/rob]#
```

Yet it's not working for some reason :\

Anyone have any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## yongari@ (Jul 22, 2011)

The best way to get your NIC supported is to file a PR with pciconf output. I guess your controller is a DGE-530T with new revision which could be supported by sk(4). Let me know the PR number after filing the PR.


----------



## Polaris75 (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome thanks, now I know for next time!  

PR 159116 has been filed.


----------



## yongari@ (Jul 30, 2011)

Fixed in HEAD(r224506).


----------

